# wildlife and bird lovers - please vote for this guy



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm posting this on behalf of Caroline (Pouchie). Andras is a friend of hers and he's in a strong position to win this competition and get some much needed funds to help him rescue birds. He's currently lying 2nd and voting ends tonight!!! 

Here's the link to the work he does

Hi Imgur, please help my friend win an award to save more glorious birds - Album on Imgur

And here's the link to vote for him. Please take 2 minutes to do this.

All you need to do is type your christian name in the first box, surname in teh second box, e-mail address in the third box, tick the little box and then click on "Szavazok" to vote. A bar will then appear at the top of the page which tells you to check your e-mail to verify your vote. Take the link from your e-mail and the vote will be registered.

https://p.antavo.com/EZG/369


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Done. Some good work. Let us know how hes does. Why is the link not in english btw.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I supposed because he linked Caroline into his web page, which was in his language and Caroline shared that on Facebook?? Other than that I've no idea :lol:


----------



## TaraHudson (Dec 24, 2017)

I also voted, I think it's a great job! I also often take pictures of my animals, recently I found it Free Lightroom presets for pet photography What say?


----------

